# Genkernel Initrd blkid cannot see UUID of my partition

## bastibasti

Hi,

I installed gentoo on a USB drive, using LUKS. So far no problem, everything is running fine. But now I want to use crypt_root=UUID=.... as kernel option, but this doesnt seem to work (not a valis LUKS header etc...) What am I doing wrong? I used the --disklabel option.

a blkid of the shell from the initrd gives me:

/dev/hda1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="DellUtility" UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="vfat"

/dev/hda2: TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/hda5: UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="ext2"

/dev/hda6: UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="ext2"

/dev/hda8: TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/sda1: UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="ext2"

/dev/sda7: UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="ext2"

whereas the same command on the running system gives me:

/dev/hda1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="DellUtility" UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="vfat"

/dev/hda2: UUID="xxxx" TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/hda5: UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="ext2"

/dev/hda6: UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="ext2"

/dev/hda8: UUID="xxxxx" LABEL="Data" TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/sda1: UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="ext2"

/dev/sda6: UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="crypt_LUKS"

/dev/sda7: UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="ext2"

/dev/sda8: UUID="xxxxx" TYPE="crypt_LUKS"

/dev/dm-0: TYPE="swap" UUID="xxxxx"

----------

## slangdaddy

Hi,

sorry for digging out an old thread but I'm hitting the same problem.

Specifying the device (e.g. crypt_root=/dev/sdc2 in my case) works as expected, whereas specifying crypt_root=UUID=xxxx results in an error saying that the partition doesn't contain a valid luks header.

Scanning the linuxrc script(s) it seems, this case is simply not handled.

I think the UUID needs to be translated into the proper device file before running line 720 of "/usr/share/genkernel/defaults/initrd.scripts". I am using genkernel 3.4.10.906 .

Edit: Looking at bugzilla, there is already a bug filed describing this problem: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=243198 . Also, there appears to be a patch solving this problem, except that it only does this for real_resume: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=239687 .

----------

